# Safe Mode (stuck)



## Searda512 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hello, I have Windows8 with Classic shell program
My problem is that I believe that my computer is running
in safe mode. Please Help


Thank you,
Searda


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

If you are in safe mode, then "safe mode" should be seen at all four corners of the desktop. 

At Start, type in "msconfig" and press enter. Go to the boot tab. Is "Safe boot" checked? If so, uncheck it and then click Apply and OK then reboot.


----------



## Searda512 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hello,

I completed the steps as you instructed. And Safe Mode was unchecked
The problem must be elsewhere. I was thinking maybe display, because my computer screen is magnifyed?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

If the magnifier is one press the Windows key and Esc to exit it. If by "magnified' do you mean at a lower resolution than normal. Try changing the screen resolution. If it's stuck at a low resolution try reinstalling your video driver or make sure that your computer is not starting up in VGA mode.

Change your screen resolution

Make items on the screen appear bigger (Magnifier)


----------



## Searda512 (Feb 26, 2013)

ok, it was under the instructions that you provided. 
thank you.
but, i would like to up the magnification to 125%


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

You can increase the size of icons and icon fonts. Right-click the Desktop and select Personalize then Display.

You can use Ctrl-mouse wheel or Ctrl- plus or minus key to increase or decrease zoom in applications.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

You sholuld be OK with 125%. Any higher and content can end up off the viewing area.


----------



## Julia00 (Sep 23, 2013)

Agree with MPR. i have tried this and it really works Cool
*Follow the procedure and customize according to your comfort:*
Right-click on the Desktop Screen
Select Personalize
Click Display
Moreover, you can use Ctrl + Plus/Minus key to Increase/Decrease zoom in applications.


----------

